# Daphne still needs a home in PA!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all. I just checked to see if this one golden I heard of a rescue that had needed a foster and well she still needs a home. 


DAPHNE is a 3-5 yr old Golden retriever who ended up as a stray - horribly matted with sores under the mats. She had no ID and her microchip was not registered. In spite of her condition, Daphne has a sunny disposition & is a very well behaved young lady. She loves people and is great with other dogs. Seems a little over interested in cats and will chase them. Daphne has been checked out by a vet, has been groomed/shaved and spayed. If you are interested in adopting Daphne, please fill out an application. The adoption fee covers her spay/vaccinations/HW test.

Adoption fee $300.

She's the 19 th animal down..
CompAnimals Dogs for Adoption.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is very cute. . . bumping up.


----------

